# Jamesc Workshop



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Thought id post up a sort of progress on my workshop.

So currently living with my parents and after moving to a house with no drive way or garage detailing really took a down turn as i just couldn't be bothered carting everything out to the street and back. Though after an attempted theift of my car resorted in me either having to sell up or put it away some were.

Me and a good friend decided to rent a workshop together which at the time was a great idea! Until he started leaving the place in a constant mess, and mice and rats moving in and my tools etc being broken or going missing all together, so everything was pushed away into one corner, and a few other "friends" taking a disliking to me for various reasons i decided to try find some were else to go, at least i dont have to stress over other peoples mess!

A few photos of the old workshop.

















Having been looking at a new unit for the last 5months or so nothing came up with my requirements or price range  Until i noticed an add in the local paper last month bit further than i wanted to go but i thought id give it a ring anyway! 2 weeks later ive the keys , Far from a modern build or anything state of the art! but have to start some were! Large workshop space, office & storage room, as well as an inspection pit, and a 500L compressor plumbed in with various outlets around the workshop!


























Also has an underbody wash pit outside. 









(Ignore the broken/crashed cars they have since been moved, yard is shared with a Mechanics/breakers & bodyshop)

First batch of stuff moved across









Started off painting the store rooms/office at the rear, and will be working my way forward. to the front of the workshop, Tomorrow i plan to sort our the lighting, as currently only 2 lights in the inspection pit work and the store room.

Going to take a while to get it how i want but as they say Rome wasnt built in a day!


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Looks good buddy that's a great space, lots of potential


----------



## alan h M (Aug 1, 2013)

great space. definitely loads of potential. 
a quick empty and paint job will clean it up nicely


----------



## jamesgti (Aug 9, 2007)

Look forward to seeing progress.


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Very nice mate :thumb:

I'm currently getting my workshop fitted out. Its not a bit unlike yours. 

Are you/ do you do detailing professionally or is this just for personal work?


----------



## magpieV6 (Jul 29, 2008)

Oooh, Lucky! Looks good


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Cheers for the comments folks cant wait to get it set up properly, Got the last of the stuff moved over, also managed to get the lights working today!, my dad found a random switch and bang on they came :lol: Going to sort out some more lights for outside and for a "detailing work area".



Franzpan said:


> Very nice mate :thumb:
> 
> I'm currently getting my workshop fitted out. Its not a bit unlike yours.
> 
> Are you/ do you do detailing professionally or is this just for personal work?


Thanks, It started off as being some were for storing the TT and working on it in the previous workshop as well as a friend who it was shared with but then after doing alot of friends and family, and my main job not being too secure now ill be doing it more professional now as well as vinyl work and signage, though i know i have to be careful what i post in regards to advertising etc.

But the likes of the pit etc will only be used for my own work, as its a bugger getting a jack under the TT todo oil changes etc mot wash ramp is handy too no more getting stuck every year on some random car wash ramp!! :lol:


----------



## dreamtheater (Apr 12, 2010)

Cool set up. Will look even better once you put your mark on it.


----------



## shudaman (Sep 12, 2010)

Wow thats massive! And the pit is a good size!! 
Also the underbody wash bay will be handy


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Jamesc said:


> Cheers for the comments folks cant wait to get it set up properly, Got the last of the stuff moved over, also managed to get the lights working today!, my dad found a random switch and bang on they came :lol: Going to sort out some more lights for outside and for a "detailing work area".
> 
> Thanks, It started off as being some were for storing the TT and working on it in the previous workshop as well as a friend who it was shared with but then after doing alot of friends and family, and my main job not being too secure now ill be doing it more professional now as well as vinyl work and signage, though i know i have to be careful what i post in regards to advertising etc.
> 
> But the likes of the pit etc will only be used for my own work, as its a bugger getting a jack under the TT todo oil changes etc mot wash ramp is handy too no more getting stuck every year on some random car wash ramp!! :lol:


Awesome! I've always wanted to have a go at grpahics and vinyl work. looks like good fun


----------



## dailly92 (Mar 22, 2012)

Nice space. I used to share a unit with friends and was in the same situation with always being a mess and missing tools etc. Nice to have a good space of your own. That pit im sure will come in handy as well.


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Cheers for the comments folks.



dailly92 said:


> Nice space. I used to share a unit with friends and was in the same situation with always being a mess and missing tools etc. Nice to have a good space of your own. That pit im sure will come in handy as well.


Yeah its actually disgusting the way the old unit was left some times, i had to spend about an hour every day cleaning it, and it just wasn't a nice place to work at all! then when mice and rats started running across the unit while your working that was the final draw so to speak! But at least now any mess is my mess and my problem!



shudaman said:


> Wow thats massive! And the pit is a good size!!
> Also the underbody wash bay will be handy


yeah the Pit is about 10metres long! massive! proper deep pit too yeah the underbody wash bay will be a great help especially as its level with the ground!



Franzpan said:


> Awesome! I've always wanted to have a go at grpahics and vinyl work. looks like good fun


Yeah i enjoy doing it needs alot of patience to do it suppose a bit like the detailing too, only downside is if you throw the head up you'll ruin the graphic/vinyl and have to start again, were with detailing you can start again were you left off :lol:


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

You heading down to Sprucefield tomorrow James?


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Been busy last few days working some more between painting and putting stuff were i want it to go etc. Decided to move everything out of the old unit and just move it across and hand the keys over to my mate i was sharing with.

Boxes and stuff Everywere, but at least i knew it was safe and out the way. Also go the Mini out and the TT in. 









TT looking a tad neglected  Though will be getting the full works very soon also getting it ready for Dubshed!


















Tools & parts area, i do plan to have this closed off with a sliding door at some stage but other areas are more important. 


Some of the detailing shelving up, and the TT in the Detailing area. though hopefully get the pit covering sorted and the TT will be move into the far corner.









Still alot of work to do more painting and sorting out more lights asap, but atleast ive some usable space around the pit and doesnt look like a bomb went off.



Franzpan said:


> You heading down to Sprucefield tomorrow James?


No didnt make it, had planned to go, but started snowing and decided to keep working away in the unit getting a bit more done. Did you go yourself?


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

looks like it could be a great workspace with some graft :thumb:

Looks good!


----------



## M-P (Feb 23, 2015)

that is some serious space!
the old unit looked awesome too!


----------



## TopTrainer (Jun 6, 2009)

Mate this is a brilliant place, I really wish I had such a place, not for business just for me... well done to you.


----------



## talisman (Nov 20, 2006)

TopTrainer said:


> Mate this is a brilliant place, I really wish I had such a place, not for business just for me... well done to you.


Think it is just for him....not a business Although you can see how things could evolve here....very nice space...proper get stuck in sort of workshop....mines so clean and tidy with polished boxes etc etc i never do any real graft, really need another garage and the show garage!!...


----------



## Franzpan (Mar 2, 2009)

Jamesc said:


> Been busy last few days working some more between painting and putting stuff were i want it to go etc. Decided to move everything out of the old unit and just move it across and hand the keys over to my mate i was sharing with.
> 
> Boxes and stuff Everywere, but at least i knew it was safe and out the way. Also go the Mini out and the TT in.
> 
> ...


Starting to take shape now :thumb:

I was a bit like yourself, had planned to go but with the snow that morning and the cold night just went straight home after finishing work at 8.


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

M-P said:


> that is some serious space!
> the old unit looked awesome too!


Cheers Yeah i did like the old unit, but down side was it was shared space if i had been there on my own i would have stayed there, although it was getting to the point were i had to keep pulling cars in and out to make way for space  hopefully i shouldnt have that problem now for a while :lol:



20vKarlos said:


> looks like it could be a great workspace with some graft :thumb:
> 
> Looks good!


Yeah it has alot of potential! just going to take some time to get it how i want it.



TopTrainer said:


> Mate this is a brilliant place, I really wish I had such a place, not for business just for me... well done to you.





talisman said:


> Think it is just for him....not a business Although you can see how things could evolve here....very nice space...proper get stuck in sort of workshop....mines so clean and tidy with polished boxes etc etc i never do any real graft, really need another garage and the show garage!!...


In the beginning the sole purpose of the workshop was to store and work on my TT as i had a few attempts at it being stolen outside the house etc. But last few months in the old unit i have been doing alot of family and friends vehicles, as well has having my own vinyl cutter for stickers and heat press for garments and getting quite a bit of regular work, with the new unit i have/am taken the steps to go towards business although its still a part time thing between my main job (thankfully the hours i can do both, still a steady income and not having to leave work and risk everything all at once) but would love it to become a full time thing, were here i do have the potential and the space to do so, which it just wasnt possible in the old shared unit any work i done wrong could affect him.....or visa versa any work he does could affect me as well as all the other complications.

Id love a completely clean and spotless workshop! The dream would be polished tiles and high gloss walls and work tops, and still be a very working garage i spent just as much time cleaning my half of the old place as i did cleaning my own cars :lol: Was brushed out weekly (more if i was doing work i.e. after every car/night) shelves etc was moved and walls and under cleaned down monthly :lol:



Franzpan said:


> Starting to take shape now :thumb:
> 
> I was a bit like yourself, had planned to go but with the snow that morning and the cold night just went straight home after finishing work at 8.


Slowly but surely getting there! Yeah plenty of other things to be doing than standing in a carpark in the potential snow lol....hopefully next month will be better weather!! :lol: Plus the TT will be fixed up and spotless after Dubshed! :buffer:


----------



## Ramigojag (Dec 17, 2011)

Looks amazing I'm looking for something similar to this albeit on a smaller scale. Keep the progress coming!


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Fantastic job James. Good luck with the business side of things. 

Keep the updates coming. Btw are you anywhere near Banbridge?

Cooks


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Cheers folks! Not much to update as of yet been very busy last few weeks :buffer: And also getting my TT ready for dubshed, mad spending spree buying new parts before the show this weekend. Next job as well as finishing off the painting is sorting out more lighting.



Cookies said:


> Fantastic job James. Good luck with the business side of things.
> 
> Keep the updates coming. Btw are you anywhere near Banbridge?
> 
> Cooks


Thanks, The old garage was based just on the outskirts of banbridge. Though the new garage is on the outskirts of portadown few mile from shelbourne motors. Though i live in Gilford myself.


----------



## Jamesc (Dec 15, 2007)

Been very busy work on my own car lately and various customers, start of show season/racing season meaning alot of detailing and alot of race graphics. Units still a long way away of being were i want it to be but slowly getting there!

Picked up the first of my air tools, mainly for my own use, though the airline may be handy for blowing water out from grills/door creases/rubbers etc but a quick photo of the air set up. With several fittings across the unit and outside too just incase. 

















TT and the Unit looking a bit better. 







[/URL]

Time to spend a bit of time in the Office & Vinyl Rooms
Office Before








Office After (Still a bit messy! Vinyl Cutter will be moved next door when i clear some more space for it.) Still some trophies and awards to put up as well as some magazine features i completed up on the wall but looks a bit more cosy compared to what it did day 1.









Vinyl/Storage Room









Vinyl Room After, Still alot to do here, but its enough to do the work atm Table will be replaced with a full bench and various fixings etc to make jobs easier.









Bit more tidying and painting in the main workshop

























Also got a few sleepers to cover the pit when its not in use which will be cut and painted this week hopefully.

Picked up a Karcher Steam Cleaner a few months back, turned out to be a great buy! couldnt have timed it better basically had a wave of jobs to do that were made so much easier with the steamer!

Also upgraded pressure washer to a Karcher K4 Premium, . and now use my older unit with the 12M hose for the MOT/underbody wash pit, just need to get a longer hose for the K4. Used the pit the first time on my own daily.....i can see my self spending more time under here :buffer:

















Still trying to work out my lighting set up, Also hopefully get the road/unit signage sorted soon when i get time, also some more parts and rubbish to throw out, though with the 207 off the road atm, and driving the TT daily its not got a huge amount of space! But the Units slowly getting there!


----------



## Ducky (Mar 19, 2007)

Looks like a great space dude! :thumb:


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Hi @Jamesc . I think I may have passed you in Bleary this afternoon - I was in my silver Seat Exeo, around 4.30. Were you in the TT? I put my hand up but wasn't sure it was you.
Cooks


----------



## stumpy90 (May 13, 2014)

VERY jealous


----------

